

Show HN: Baby steps towards real-time patient monitoring - sandromur
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/13/meet-bellabeat-the-quantified-self-startup-that-wants-to-be-the-fitbit-for-pregnancy/

======
trey_swann
Healthcare takes place between doctor visits. And, Bellabeat seems like a
great way to give pregnant women the data and feedback that they want between
visits. I suspect that expecting moms will eat this up. Very cool!

Inside the Nike+ FuelBand is a triaxial accelerometer based pedometer. I can
get my head around that. But, how do you track a baby's kick count?

~~~
sandromur
Hi Trey, thanks for your question. Baby kickcounting is a simple way of
tracking your baby's vitality and an important sign of its wellbeing. Doctors
recommend to pregnant women to regularly check the fetal movement from the
28th week on and give them a simple spread sheet to write down the time it
took for them to count 10 movement. We make this process way easier through
the Kick Counter feature in our app. That means that women can relax while
counting and just press the Kick Button each time they feal their baby move.
The Kick Counting is set on timer and the app analyzes the data and creates a
chart which accurately depicts the pattern of the baby's movement, giving an
important insight of it's vitality.

~~~
trey_swann
Thank you!

------
WildUtah
How does a business like this stay off the FDA's radar? The recent Twenty-
Three And Me affair would terrify me if I were going into this kind of
business.

They were offering a scientific information service that doesn't even come
into contact with living humans but the FDA has been ravaging them by claiming
that they're a medical device company.

